# Ignition relay for electric step



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Can anyone inform me where to find the relay thats feeds the electric step for automatic retraction when turning on ignition. At the moment the step doesn't retract when turning the ignition on. I have been informed that it is probably a faulty relay but not sure which relay this is or where it might be. I own a 2006 Bessacarr E495. 

Phil


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Are you saying that it used to retract when the ignition was turned on and has stopped doing so? Or that it has never retracted automatically and you would like to see if there is a problem with the relay?

The relay is an optional extra on my Omni-Step and Murvi don't fit one as standard for safety reasons - people have been injured when the ignition has been turned on at the same time as they were entering the van using the step.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

When bought it from new the step always retracted when I turned on the ignition if I inadvertently forgot to do it on the manual switch. It has now stopped doing this which is why I am seeking to change the relay. I presume this vacility is to prevent the step being down when driving because of the hazard it might cause or to prevent damage if it was to hit something whilst in motion.

Regards
Phil


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

pfil32 said:
 

> When bought it from new the step always retracted when I turned on the ignition if I inadvertently forgot to do it on the manual switch. It has now stopped doing this which is why I am seeking to change the relay. I presume this vacility is to prevent the step being down when driving because of the hazard it might cause or to prevent damage if it was to hit something whilst in motion.
> Regards
> Phil


Hi Phil,

Can't tell you as Glenn and Ian are at the NEC this week and I cannot pick their brains.

By all means give them a ring on Monday when they are back or pop in if your passing.

Peter


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
The Relay is under the bonnet on the Ducato. As you look in there is a black plastic cover roughley in the middle held on on with a couple of screws. It then lifts off and in there you will find the fuses and relays for the step, if I remember right the same relay does the 12 volt fridge.
There is a switch incorporated in the step motor housing its more likely to be that I reckon. Also if you check the forums one of our members left a wiring diagram for the omnistep.

PhilJ


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Its more likely the fuse which is under the black cover in the engine bay

Alan H


----------



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

There is a fuse behind the cover mentioned above which if blown will stop the step retracting automatically.
This fuse also supplies the 12volts to the fridge when the engine is running, so you can check if it is OK by checking if the fridge works when the engine is running.
The fuse is liable to blow if you start the engine with electric hook-up still connected.
it would be worth trying, as a fuse is easy to replace - once you can find it!
John


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Phil the Relay is usually located in the sink unit, if the vehicle has the sink next to the door then if you look thought the fridge vent. if the vehicle is different layout then try the piece of furniture next to the door.

As suggested the fuse is located under the bonnet as is the ignition relay. There is also a switch on the back of the step, which has to be depressed to allow the step to retract, it may be worth while checking this also.

If you need any info then please do not hesitate to send us a PM or give the technical people a call 01482 678981.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The circuit description and diagram on this link may help.
http://www.motts.org/Omnistep.htm

C.


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

The cooker is next to the door. Would it be behind that. If so is it just a matter of taking the ten or so screws out and sliding it forward for access to the relay.

Phil


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Numerous threads on this problem. I have E450 with duff step!!. Been trying to rectify for some days but decided to go away for the weekend instead....have to get ones priorities right!!! so removed linkage and strapped it up for the trip up the M6.


Ron


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

The relay is behind the cooker and it will have to be removed to access the relay
I had the same problem on my Ace Modena, had a moan to Swift about poor access but no real solution offered
Roger


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Phil I am pretty sure that it is, to assist in your fault finding please find below a diagram for the colours etc.

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/Swift_Motorhome_schematics_2006.pdf

I hope this helps.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## FPT (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, I have had the same problem for some time on my Ace ( a sister to your Bessie). The relay is indeed behind the cooker together with the warning buzzer - you can see them if you shine a light up behind the cooker from the cupboard below and then remove the operation switch and/or light switch and squint through the hole. Taking the cooker out involves gas piping etc etc so I didnt want to go there!
The relay under the bonnet operates the 12v fridge supply which also powers the step retract function, the fuse under there supplies the manual switch. 
The fault on mine was the limit switch on the step motor housing not making a circuit when the step was out, effectively telling the system that the step was housed. Cleaning the switch has cured the auto retract but the buzzer has never worked and still doesn't so I have bought another from Maplins and will wire it in somewhere I can reach it.
The wiring diagram is hidden in the warranty and service book - it is very good once you find it!
Hope this helps, I got much of the info from Clive at MMM and the Swift customer care guy was very good too, so thanks to both.


----------



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Have checked all of the fuses under the bonnet and changed the relay behind the cooker but none of these have made any difference. The step still doesn't retract when the ignition is turned on. The next thing to check is the switch that is actually on the step. Having now read other posts concerning this problem I have realised that this switch is most likely to be the cause. I will keep you informed of the outcome.

Phil


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Phil please be careful when checking the switch as the step may move suddenly, if the problem is the switch. If your delicate little fingers are in the mechanism? ouch 

Ian S


----------

